# Ethernet Status Stuck at 10 mbps



## JL2277 (Jul 19, 2015)

My current Ethernet status is stuck at 10 Mbps and I already tried making the Speed and Duplex 100 mbps Full duplex. Anyone know a fix? 
Thanks, 
Jack


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is your speed you are paying for from your ISP? 
Go to speedtest.net and test your internet speed.


----------



## JL2277 (Jul 19, 2015)

All other computers in my house get around 100 mbps wired. Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Also what is showing me im capped at 10 mbps


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of your computer/motherboard? 
Go to the manufacturers Support/Download Drivers site and type in your model # and download the driver for your Ethernet/LAN device.


----------



## JL2277 (Jul 19, 2015)

Already tried


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

spunk.funk said:


> What is your speed you are paying for from your ISP?
> 
> What is the make and model# of your computer/motherboard?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

JL2277 said:


> All other computers in my house get around 100 mbps wired. Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
> 
> Also what is showing me im capped at 10 mbps


Open the properties and verify the speed and duplex settings.


----------



## JL2277 (Jul 19, 2015)

I am Paying for 110 mbps, all i know its a ASUS motherboard, very nice desktop just bought it last year. And here is the double check:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try a different switch port.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

If you're using a switch in a hybrid topology each port should run at 110mbps. But if you're connecting to a hub and say you had 11 computers connected to that hub then each computer shares that connection limiting each connection to 10mbps.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try changing the value from '100 Mbps Full Duplex' to 'Auto-Negotiation', then restart your router. It might take a few minutes to reconnect.


----------



## JL2277 (Jul 19, 2015)

Still Not working...........


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

As you've already tried updating your drivers and our suggestions haven't worked, would you like me to move this thread over to the Networking forum so they can take a look?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

So you've tried setting it to "AUTO" and a different switch port?

What brand/model of router/switch is it connected to?


----------

